# Other > DWD/depression and the media >  Coronation Street *SU TRIGGERS*

## Jaquaia

It's not one I watch, not one I've ever really watched, but I think this is brilliant. 

Aidan Connor is going to take his own life. The writers have worked closely with mental health charities and CALM and the Samaritans are having extra people available on their helplines. 

I know that so many will complain about how dark the storyline is and about how they can explain it to their children, but it shouldn't be hidden away like some dirty little secret. Mental illness and suicide should not be taboo. If this encourages just one man to reach out and seek help in his darkest hours, then that to me is a success.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/newsbeat-43958994

----------

OldMike (01-05-18)

----------


## S deleted

I saw something about this on the cover of a tv mag while waiting in a queue early. I think it’s brilliant the amount of coverage mental health issues are getting and especially targeting the male population. I’ve seen billboard ads all over, posters in pubs, cinemas, everywhere. Suicide needs to be talked about cos it’s a real risk and anyone can fall victim to the feelings of desperation that lead to people taking there own lives.

----------


## Suzi

I think it's about time a big soap tackled this. As you say, it's about time it came out of the shadows and was talked about much more.

----------


## S deleted

I don’t normally watch Corrie but I was flicking through the channels and just caught some of and although I give maximum credit to then for covering the topic I really can’t believe how badly it’s being portrayed. The acting is wooden and it’s like an ad campaign rather than expressing the impact of the reality of suicide. Seriously unimpressed.

----------


## Suzi

I haven't seen it...

----------


## Prycejosh1987

I agree with you. I dont think soap operas delve deeply enough into mental health issues. Well eastenders was Ok, i remember when Stacey wanted to kill her baby and said god told her to do it. There was a whole story line on it. I think it was a week and a half long. Nice story and it is/was very real in today's society. The right actors can really play the parts well.

----------

